# looking for burgandy korean stones



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi...I have the sapmle black felt sheet from shine art.I am looking for a ss10 burgandy stone.I'm not seeing anything here that I consider burgandy.any ideas where I can get a real burgandy color korean stone?thanks eric


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use Siam for burgundy and Light Siam for red.


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

Same here, I use Siam for burgundy and Light Siam for red. Attached is a sample of a shirt using Siam stones for maroon.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok well thanks...i know different manufacturers have different colors.I can see possibly doing it that way.Thanks!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Eric,

A couple years back when I purchased my rhinestones from Thread Art their Siam use to be pretty dark. That may be closer to what you are looking for in a Korean rhinestone. If not I think Swarovski has a wider color selection and may have a maroon color.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok thanks.alot of maroon teams/logos out there.not all want to spend the money on swarvorski.Ill look for samples.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Leg cramps said:


> ok thanks.alot of maroon teams/logos out there.not all want to spend the money on swarvorski.Ill look for samples.


I have a bunch of photos on my fb page of designs I made with Siam for schools whose colors are burgundy or maroon. I'm so bad about taking photos before stuff goes out, but I'm getting better at it!


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

mee too I have got to start taking photos of my stuff before its gone ..


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

There is not burgandy color Korean Rhinestones. We can not find it here in China.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Darn it! LOL I just delivered 3 shirts today and forgot to take photos of them!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Recieved My samples.Thread art cost me $5.00 (same as Shine art stones).shine art didnt charge for my samples.
I also got my samples from Carol (forum member allhamps)Her stones are very pretty.She did not charge me either.They are different colors from shine art/thread art.I actually spent quite a while on the phone with Carol,she is super pleasant!Thanks for the samples Carol,I will try to buy some from you soon hopefully!EricI like the way it was packaged.the bunch of stones in ziplock baggies was nice.it is easier to get a feel of the colors when they are grouped and not just a single stone set on a card.


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

I also needed to find some stones in the burgundy or garnet color. the closest I have found was the "Siam-Cardinal" color I got from Carol (allhamps). It looks deeper and closer to a garnet color than the 'regular" Siam color... fyi


----------



## JellyW (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi , Donna, i have the color chart for Korean stone , maybe you want to have a look. Yes, Siam (either light or dark) can be considered as burgandy .

Jelly


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

ok - good idea! which vendor did the color chart come from ... i believe there are some differences in the stone colors from different suppliers


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Id like a sample chart too please.


----------



## JellyW (Apr 20, 2011)

It is from CSTOWN who dose loose stone and custom rhinestone motif. Hope it will help. 

Jelly


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Lt Siam and Siam are hard to photograph but I think everyone has a good grasp of the colors. 

When it comes right down to it, there is no Burgundy like what Swarovski would have:

https://components.b2b.swarovski.com/extern/color_chart/flatbacks_hotfix.html

Brian


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey, I'm bumping up this older thread because I am now in the market for burgandy rhinestones and was wondering if anything new has emerged? Any new supplier? I wouldn't be happy using siam, and definitely can't do the swarovski!


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

artswear said:


> Hey, I'm bumping up this older thread because I am now in the market for burgandy rhinestones and was wondering if anything new has emerged? Any new supplier? I wouldn't be happy using siam, and definitely can't do the swarovski!


 I had the same question a few weeks ago and the answer is still the same. So I ordered from shine art and the design came out really well with the siam.....not the light siam, that was more a red. there is also a ruby color that looks like a true burgandy, especially on black.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Great, thanks, that's exactly what I was going to go with....


----------

